# poor guy!!!!



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

some poor soul (AJ FERNANDEZFAN) decided to accept my offer for a pipe and some baccy and trade some 'gars for it....what he doesn't know is....
:target: :target: :target: :target:

Careful Buddy!!!!!!:cowboyic9:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BOOM BOOM BOOM!

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

i just couldn't resist!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Not only bombing AJ, but taunting him in advance. :nono:

This could get ugly fast.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bunker said:


> Not only bombing AJ, but taunting him in advance. :nono:
> 
> This could get ugly fast.


but...its sooo much fun!!! :nod:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Haha good stuff Phil!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I gotta admit Im getting a little nervous about the whole pipe thing!!!!! On the cigar side we do some pretty good BOMBING but a PIPE BOMB can't be good for the neighborhood!!!!!
I gotta say to receive my first pipe from a:bowdown: Generous Puffer makes the whole beginning to my pipe experience AWESOME!!!!:yo:

*I hope I survive the blast!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> I gotta say to receive my first pipe from a:bowdown: makes the whole beginning to my pipe experience AWESOME!!!!* I hope I survive the blast!!!!!!!*


What some people would do for some tobacco!

:fencing:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just thought you could use a few extra goodies!!!!:cowboyic9:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> What some people would do for some tobacco!
> 
> :fencing:


Thanks Ray!!!!!!:fish:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> Just thought you could use a few extra goodies!!!!:cowboyic9:


Its guys like you Phil that makes me log in everyday!!!!!!!! I love this community for all the Puffers who really make my faith in mankind stronger!!!!!!!!!!!:amen:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO fun times 

I am going to try my first pipe baccy this week as well Robert, let's see how this goes  I have no doubt we will both enjoy another slope to fall down!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> LMAO fun times
> 
> I am going to try my first pipe baccy this week as well Robert, let's see how this goes  I have no doubt we will both enjoy another slope to fall down!


Thanks to another generous Puffer I received some baccy today and enjoyed my first bowl today and it was tasty!!!!!! I borrowed a pipe from a co-worker but thanks to Phil I will soon own my very first pipe!!!!!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> LMAO fun times
> 
> I am going to try my first pipe baccy this week as well Robert, let's see how this goes  I have no doubt we will both enjoy another slope to fall down!


Oh you guys are in trouble!!! There is so many tobaccos to choose from as well as so many pipes and carvers. It seems endless at times.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Eric Nording is my favorite carver!!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Poneill272 said:


> Eric Nording is my favorite carver!!


He certainly does some very nice work, there are so many good ones to choose from. The only limits are your imagination and wallet!!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

i know there have been some major bombs around here, and my goal is for this to be epic from a still new guys standing!! this site is FUN!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> i know there have been some major bombs around here, and my goal is for this to be epic from a still new guys standing!! this site is FUN!!


Phil for you to hook a brother up with his first pipe is _*EPIC*_!!!!!! And if my eyes serve me correctly the *PIPE BOMB* is almost 2 Lbs. HOLY CHIT BATMAN it will be one for the ages!!!!!!!

My whole family is on edge with this PIPE BOMB!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

One more day!!! Clear your neighborhood!!:tease:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Im looking forward to it my friend!!!! Any word of advise on how to break in that pipe????


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Im looking forward to it my friend!!!! Any word of advise on how to break in that pipe????


it is important to keep the heavy puffing to a minimum even now more than ever. there is not enough cake on the walls to protect it from burning. baby it for about 10 or 15 more bowls. you will have a decent cake then. and most importantly, enjoy it and love it like its a child!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking forward to this carnage! Nice going Phil!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Phil I received your package today and all I can say is WOW!!!!! I really appreciate your kindness brother. Now thanks to you I own my very first pipe. Which I must add love the Billiard that is mostly smooth and sandblasted in small areas of the pipe. Very COOL brother!!!! I got a bowl of Johnny Mocha drying out as we speak and cant wait to torch that baby after dinner!!!! All the extras like the Czech Tool and the pipe cleaners and the long wooden matches was all needed and appreciated!!!!!! And now the baccy Dam brother thats like almost a pound of samples there!!!!! Very generous of you to share like that and Im great full for ever gram!!!!!! Boy you sure did make this simple trade turn into a EPIC BOMB in my eyes!!!!! I appreciate the EXCELLENT packaging Phil...Hell it took me 10 minutes just to get that pipe out of its bubble!!!!! LOL

OK now lets give credit where credit is due...............................



















Now this bomb was packed right!!!!!!!!!










And the pipe was packed in its own bubble. It took me 10 min. to get it out!!! LOL










OHHHH what can be in here?????





































Baccy and lots of it!!!!!!!!!!!










A Czech tool and pipe cleaners

Oh did you guys wanna see a picture of the pipe Phil sent me?????
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








Awesome brother my first pipe!!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!

And if that wasnt enough here is just the CLASS ACT Phil is and also sent me a very nice 5'er









Padron 4000
HdM Dark Sumatra
CAO Gold
Cohiba Puro Dominica
Diesel

So here is this *EPIC PIPE BOMB* in total.................










Phil I Thank You from the bottom of my heart!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

DAAAAHHHHMMM!!!! Who is this Phil? And where can i find him???? LMAO!!!

I'm VERY glad you liked it!!! I wanted to make sure i left a bruise!!! Or a crater!!! BTW, i cannot answer for the stem discoloration, it was that way when i got it and i have buffed the hell out of it and it always looks bright for a day then goes back to that. I wish it wasn't like that for ya, but i don't know what to say. bad vulcanite maybe? I had it shiny when i packed it. But i can say that it does smoke well and I hope you enjoy it!! Happy Puffing Bro!!! :boom:


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Jesus! Now thats a hearty introduction to the world of pipe smoking! Way to go! Looks like some quality there!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Im not worried about the stem brother at all hell I appreciate it regardless!!!!!! Once again Thank You!!!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome job on the bomb Phil! You sent Rob a whole lotta stuff I have no clue about! That should get you up and running Rob!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Holy Cow!!!!! thats some bomb! nice job!!!!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That is a nice looking pipe, other than that I have NO IDEA what I'm looking at, LOL.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice hit brother, great intro to the pipe for Robert!

Well done 5 stars lol!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

just wanted to make sure he had a good start!:spider:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Phil the Johnny Mocha was just like you said.......*Baked Brownie!!!!!! *

Now I gotta go kiss my cigars so they don't get jealous...LOL

Slow sips on the pipe and NO tounge bite for my first bowl out of my new pipe. The taste was nothing like a cigar at all and it was very relaxing...........Weeeee and down my new slope I go!!!!!!!!

Thanks again Phil I really appreciate it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Phil the Johnny Mocha was just like you said.......*Baked Brownie!!!!!! *
> 
> Now I gotta go kiss my cigars so they don't get jealous...LOL
> 
> ...


Talk about a "smokin" weight loss plan!! LOL!! the mail street is burley and berry infused cavendish. soooo good! Berries for breakfast? LOL!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well...This went successfully...time to plan for my next victims!!!! ound:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool Phil, nice assortment of goodies. I have thought about trying out pipes... I'm still on the fence. It seems like there have been a lot of converts lately! I need to get over the age thing, I am 26 so I honestly can't see myself trying it. Although that sounds shallow huh. I am sure I am shooting myself in the foot! Enough out of me. 

Way to go Phil on blasting the crap out of the man who likes A.J. tobacco products!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I had a pleasant first bowl tonight, had pretty bad lighting problems but it was not bad for my first attempt. I'm sure they will improve 

The baccy had great flavors though!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I had a pleasant first bowl tonight, had pretty bad lighting problems but it was not bad for my first attempt. I'm sure they will improve
> 
> The baccy had great flavors though!!


One slope wasn't enough for ya? lol
It must be interesting having to learn a new skillset!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I had a pleasant first bowl tonight, had pretty bad lighting problems but it was not bad for my first attempt. I'm sure they will improve
> 
> The baccy had great flavors though!!


Ray try this.....Pack a bowl the night before and let it just sit and wait for its master!!!!!!! In the 24 hrs it will take you to get to it the baccy transforms into something special and will burn GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hopefully it's not as bad when I started smoking cigars LOL.

First cigar I cut about 1 inch off it, thought it was perfect. Then I did not have a cutter, so I figured I could bite the head off, yea you know how that turned out. Then the first time I smoked two cigars in a day, wound up in my co-workers pool cause I thought I was going to die.

Edit: I will give that a try as well  thanks Robert.


----------

